# How to take screenshots of C++ graphics programs in XP??



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thread Title says it all..~!!


Kindly help


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 11, 2008)

Press the PrintScreen button on your keyboard or Alt + PrintScreen button on your keyboard to capture only the active Window. Open MS-Paint and paste it in there. Save it as whatever file type you want.


----------



## redhat (Mar 11, 2008)

^^+1
Use d PrtScr button...


----------



## chicha (Mar 11, 2008)

print screen did not work for me, i tried all kinds of softwares but nothing worked on XP so i tried it on 98 it worked.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 12, 2008)

Use screen capture software like *SnagIt or Camtasia Studio* to capture still and video.


----------



## slugger (Mar 12, 2008)

i u got *Irfanview*, u can use it to take screenshots too

pressing *C* will bring up the screenshot options window, where you can specify the filetype in which to save, the file name pattern, keyboard shortcut to take the screenshot etc


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

If it ws dat easy ... i wouldnt hav asked here.  .. dis screenshot thng only wrks wth win 98 i guess(as my frnds say) !! ...pressing "PrtScr" doesnt wrk in XP.. i Tried Irfanview as well bt it dint wrk out.. 

Moreover "Alt Enter" combi just works on compiler windows but the oputput is always shown in full screen mode... !!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

restore the result windows (i.e not in full screen). and take snaps


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^I *cannot* restore the OUTPUT window by usin "alt enter"...!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

write and execute the program in restored window.


----------



## Ecko (Mar 12, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> ^^^I *cannot* restore the OUTPUT window by usin "alt enter"...!!!



Right Click TC.exe & make adjustments in Properties


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 13, 2008)

^^maaaaaan !!!.. I'm fed up wid dis nw...Literally tried evrythng...Almost evrythng has been tried even before you guyz suggestted... 
Thanks a lot for your support and time ...This is why i love putting up questions here at thinkdigit..!! 

MORAL: screenshots cannot be taken in XP...it works only with 98..!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

BTW, are you using TC? 
Try DevC++


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

run C++ using dosbox. So that u can probably use buttons like printscreen while working in c++.

And also try those c++ querries on any linux promt, so ull get the output on more use friendly screen.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 13, 2008)

@Gigacore... i tried DEV C++..!! 

@d0m1naT0r
Yeh...May be that should work...


----------



## chicha (Mar 13, 2008)

dude i had the very same problem you are facing now, i looked at all the internet cafe's and i found one with win 98 i went with my troubo c installed it there and took all the screen shots i need.

do 1 thing send me the program, and tell me what you need.
i will try it at the same place.
(But please do not depend totally on me, they might not have it now)
but i will try for sure.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ Thanks fr ur words buddy !! .It feels gr8 havin wonderful people like u at this forum ready to help othrs...Acually I have got the screenshots , nd yes they were taken from a pc running 98.. 

offtopic..
Gud to knw dat u r also doin BCA ..where do u put up ??


----------

